# how do I get a Telepeage pass for the tolls in France?



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Dear All 

It's in the title really. Fed up with q's (not British I know) how do I get set up with Telpeage? I have looked but I am now losing the will to live!! Is it really that difficult?

Tag Axle 5 tonne 747 - Class 2 sometimes and class 3 sometimes!!!

Regards

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Telepeage*

Hello,

I thought Telepeage was for cars only?

Trev


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Telepeage*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> I thought Telepeage was for cars only?
> 
> Trev


Nope!!! The trucks use it. Big orange 't' on the signs.

The one option would be to get a French bank account (HSBC for instance) and get their 'Carte Bleu' - a debit card that can be used in the auto-peage booths. Also, with a French bank account it would be easier to open a 'telepeage' account with the Autoroute providers.....

By using HSBC in France it is easier to transfer money from the UK by on-line banking, and the costs are very reasonable......

(as you can guess, this is what Flo and I have done......)
regards


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

It will be the end of the Class 2's though, all Class 3 from the automated system.

Bearing in mind it's about 50% more, I 'd rather be in queue for a little while 


Andrew


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Class*



androidGB said:


> It will be the end of the Class 2's though, all Class 3 from the automated system.
> 
> Bearing in mind it's about 50% more, I 'd rather be in queue for a little while
> 
> Andrew


Yes there is that problem or worse, class IV!.

Operators almost always charge Motorhomes, even very large ones Class II touristic rates.

Trev


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

The following is a basic translation of the type of vehicles:

Take the lanes Liber-t reported by the t orange. Attention, only vehicles of class 1 can go through (height less than or equal to 2 m). In the absence of dedicated lanes (high-traffic or equipment maintenance), take a path indicated by a green arrow and a "t" or failing that a green arrow only. Your transaction will be recorded by the toll.

If you are traveling as a motorcycle (Class 5), truck (Class 2: 2 to 3 meters in less than 3 meters and 2 meters above and below PTAC or equal to 3.5 tons), or with an unusual load on the roof of your car, drive to a track or a track to be paid by hand. Present your badge at the toll that will validate your transaction.

Hope that makes sense.

Just found this website in English, it gives all the information.

http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/service-information/payment-methods.html


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Class*



teemyob said:


> Operators almost always charge Motorhomes, even very large ones Class II touristic rates.
> 
> Trev


Yes, I agree, just come back from Le Mans in my Class 3 van, and was charged Class 2 at 3 of the 4 tolls 

Andrew


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd just like to point out that opening a French bank account is a somewhat more complicated process than in the UK. (Of course it is, it's FRANCE!)

Having faxed/posted some 25 pages of bumpf - certified copies of passports, driving licences, birth/marriage certificates, latest P60s and payslips, last three months' bank statements, utility bill, cancelled blank cheque, etc. - to Credit Agricole du Languedoc in Nimes, we still have two hurdles to clear. Our bank - Barclays - will only supply the necessary bank reference on a written request from CA themselves. OK, hopefully that's in process. Providing a document of proof of link with France is proving to be more tricky, a copy of the latest campsite bill wasn't sufficient. They'd like an _attestation de notaire, compromis de vente,_ or a French utility bill! Fortunately, we are actually buying some land in Provence, so they've agreed that a letter of introduction from the estate agent will suffice.

We're now waiting for the preliminary account contract, to see what further fun that brings. Oh and we did try Barclays France. The massive self-carbonating tome that they needed filling in, hit the waste-paper basket within half a minute of first sight!

It seems like an awful lot of trouble to get to go through the Telepeage lane! Just so you've been warned, you know.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

You don't need a French bank account to have a telepage. A colleague of my has one and he does not have a French bank account.

Derek


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tobysmumndad said:


> I'd just like to point out that opening a French bank account is a somewhat more complicated process than in the UK. (Of course it is, it's FRANCE!)
> Having faxed/posted some 25 pages of bumpf - certified copies of passports, driving licences, birth/marriage certificates, latest P60s and payslips, last three months' bank statements, utility bill, cancelled blank cheque, etc. - to Credit Agricole du Languedoc in Nimes.


Hi Tobysmumndad

I can only suggest you try another branch.
Agreed it was some time ago but €1,000 in cash and a UK passport worked for us in Bergerac as we explained we were buying a property.

Then later in Normandy they did require details of our purchase. But recently I took a friend along to my branch in Portbail and they were able to open an account with passport and utility bill with me as a reference.

Ray.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

It seems as though it should not be necessary to have a French Bank account, and getting a Telepeage badge seems quite simple see Here

Andrew


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

There is also lots of information HERE. Topic started a few years ago but it comes up to date.

Derek


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

androidGB said:


> It seems as though it should not be necessary to have a French Bank account, and getting a Telepeage badge seems quite simple see Here
> 
> Andrew


Hi at the bottom of that link it says:

Yes. Your vehicle has to be a 'Class 1' vehicle. That is to say a vehicle not more than 2 metres high, and not more than 3.5 tonnes in weight. Vehicles towing trailers or caravans are eligible as long as they fit the 'Class 1' brief.

So by the sounds of it not much good to a lot of us. 

Olley


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks all for the info and advice. 

I think I will q to get through the toll booths when looking at the cost plus it seems that other than class 1 vehicles I will need a French Bank Account which I do not need. 

More money for the wine then.

Regards

Dick


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

olley said:


> androidGB said:
> 
> 
> > It seems as though it should not be necessary to have a French Bank account, and getting a Telepeage badge seems quite simple see Here
> ...


Ignore the above link and look at the Official Telepeage link that I have put on. It says that Class 2 or 3 vehicles have to go through the normal pay channel and you just show your badge, the reason being is that the automatic channel is only for vehicles up to 2m high or motorcycles.


----------



## mgray (May 1, 2005)

*France and Telepeage*

Living in France I looked into this for my Safari Trek (28ft 7.5 tonne) but discovered that the monthly "service charge" outweighed the advantages. The Truck pass "PassanGo" (in France the Orange Hexagon) is the cash-free toll system becoming commonplace in Europe - however different countries - and even different peages - have differing ideas of the class a large motorhome fits. Generally - and according to the rules - anything over 3,5 tonnes in France is a Class IV "poids lourds" - higher class if twin axle or towing. However in Italy as in the UK I seem to usually be classified as a car - even when towing my Smart on an A frame. Every peage in Spain seems to have it's own ideas and I have been lucky and unlucky in what I'm charged. I have a "telepeage" for the Smart which is billed monthly, but unless you live here it's not worth the monthly service charge of 1,80 Euros - there are no discounts unless you spend your life on the autoroutes! But do remember to remove the Telepeage box from your windscreen if you're towing otherwise you'll pay twice for the car!

More info can be found at the following site: http://www.total.fr/fr/total.nsf/VS_OPM/C6E7CB9BC3095176C12575CF0057F800?OpenDocument
or google Passango

Mike Gray


----------

